

Japanese Social Gaming Tumbles Over "Illegal" Game Mechanics - bryne
http://www.forbes.com/sites/danielnyegriffiths/2012/05/08/gree-dena-social-gaming/

======
michaelpinto
Thank you for posting this! I'm working on a project right now which faces
similar issues -- in the US there are similar laws about selling items in
games (COPPA) that are now being applied to mobile games in addition to the
web: [http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2011/08/settlement-
with-f...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2011/08/settlement-with-ftc-in-
first-t.php)

